# Overhead Router Plans



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Hi,
I'm looking for overhead router plans.
Thanks


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Do you mean a router analogue of the radial arm saw or routers that operate above the workpiece, for example router skiing or pin routers or something like the youtube video I am going to try to embed?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

As Tom said there are router sleds and router skis, both of which can be searched on this forum. One member attached a right angle bracket onto a radial arm saw and if I ever see a cheap radial arm drill for sale I'm going to snag it and try using it for one. There are also horizontal mounted routers and they have their own advantages in that position. Mark Sternberg I think it was also made a multi positional design which you might find on this forum (the post is a few years old) but it might be on youtube too.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

this is about the easiest and cheap setup I have found.

Daisy Pin Router


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Semipro said:


> this is about the easiest and cheap setup I have found.
> 
> Daisy Pin Router


That's a very slick little tool. Looks like it works well by their demo video. Thanks for posting. That's going on my "Gotta Have" list. :smile:


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Router that operate above the workpiece, or pin router.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

it's a great tool if you're making a number of one item, it takes a while to build a good pattern and it's important that you have a good pattern.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

*shopsmith*



woodie26 said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking for overhead router plans.
> Thanks


This the one I have older shopsmith router with a pin router attachment,
do not use it much since I build a new router table


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Semipro said:


> this is about the easiest and cheap setup I have found.
> 
> Daisy Pin Router


I had one of those a few years ago when I was making some high chair trays. Really was a slick tool.

Now I have one from Lee Valley, haven't set it up , but is on my "to do" list.

Veritas® Pin Router Arm - Lee Valley Tools

Herb


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Semipro said:


> This the one I have older shopsmith router with a pin router attachment,
> do not use it much since I build a new router table


John, Is it for sale ?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

woodie26 said:


> John, Is it for sale ?


I would sell it, just taking up space but if you live too far away it probably cost a fortune to ship it if you were able to pick it up probably wouldn't be a bad deal I have no idea what it's worth make me a fair offer I'd sell it


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

John, Where are you located ?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

woodie26 said:


> John, Where are you located ?



I sent you A PM


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Tom.

Very interesting. Maybe I´ll copy that for my wood milling machine. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This should help.


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Mike, I saw that somewhere, forgot about it. I'm getting old!


----------

